# Recent Flood of Trolls



## rednec0 (Sep 7, 2009)

Due to the recent flooding of submissions, hateful comments, etc wouldn't be wise to lock-out registration for at least 24 hours?


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 7, 2009)

I wish they'd do something it's annoying.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 7, 2009)

Or they could be ignored.  Shutting down registration doesn't fix the problem anyways.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 7, 2009)

What trolls? The only one I saw recently was the fat sonic guy.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with the quy above. I have not seen any trolls.


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2009)

Trolls, where?


----------



## rednec0 (Sep 7, 2009)

Were you under a rock Kaamos (probably better off being there)? We had that guy posting some 5 year old's fan art of an unoriginal Sonic character 30+ times and that guy who spammed the typical "yiff in hell" bullcrap 75+ times on several users including myself.
Attaman, locking-down registration may provide a temporary solution so this shitstorm can pass over us all


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 7, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> What trolls? The only one I saw recently was the fat sonic guy.



CHRIS-CHAN AND/OR JASONIC!?
(Very different people but still are both ew,chris-chan is so pathetically amusing,other guy is a fucking sicko,I know from personal experience *shivers*)

But really I haven't seen the trolls around right now,and I have't been active on the forums but still...haven't seen em.=/


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 7, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Trolls, where?


 
If i do see any, Ill kill em with mah AXE! GRAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Aurali (Sep 7, 2009)

main site probably. I haven't noticed. been gone all day though..
have you guys been trouble ticketing? 
http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/troubletickets/
fastest way to get something done >.>


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2009)

People are actually offended by "Yiff in hell" comments?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

I Haven't really seen them but ah well,then again i've only been around the den.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> People are actually offended by "Yiff in hell" comments?



Furries have thin skin. :|

I only saw the fat Sonic guy myself, too.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 7, 2009)

rednec0 said:


> Were you under a rock Kaamos (probably better off being there)? We had that guy posting some 5 year old's fan art of an unoriginal Sonic character 30+ times and that guy who spammed the typical "yiff in hell" bullcrap 75+ times on several users including myself.



Yeah, fat sonic guy. I don't read shouts or comments, so I probably missed the "yiff in hell" stuff. 



ShadowEon said:


> CHRIS-CHAN AND/OR JASONIC!?
> (Very different people but still are both ew,chris-chan is so pathetically amusing,other guy is a fucking sicko,I know from personal experience *shivers*)



Who?


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Yeah, fat sonic guy. I don't read shouts or comments, so I probably missed the "yiff in hell" stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?



Chris Chan is the BEST.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Chris Chan is the BEST.


 
Who the hell is this 'chris chan' and 'fat sonic guy'?


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know about chris chan, but this is fat sonic guy.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 7, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Yeah, fat sonic guy. I don't read shouts or comments, so I probably missed the "yiff in hell" stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?



Chis chan:
http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Chris-chan (He is now off the internet it seems and two people pose as him, he got banned for making threatning vids towards people and I guess he didn't come back =/, but he will always be well known)

Jasonic
http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/JaSonic1977

(This one even makes a slight reference to me T_T,which is the reason I am so disturbed and freaked out but this guy,really hate him (*coughunderagescentencecough*) oh and to answer the question of if he thinks girl pee through there you know what,or he is some scary fetish for urethral penetration,it's the latter)

Both are a bit fat,and both like sonic,but I think chris-chan is who they are mentioning.XD

And to fat sonic guy: lol wut?


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty4bLUifoaw

THE FUCKING BEST.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 7, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty4bLUifoaw
> 
> THE FUCKING BEST.



His dad is funny.XD And wtf is on the back of chris-chan's shirt?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Dude who the hell would want to draw something a 5 year old could draw,post it on internet,do it a couple of times more and troll a forum?
This guy is batshit insane.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 7, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Chis chan:
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Chris-chan (He is now off the internet it seems and two people pose as him, he got banned for making threatning vids towards people and I guess he didn't come back =/, but he will always be well known)
> 
> Jasonic
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/JaSonic1977



Oh, that's chris chan, I remember people making fun of him on another forum I was on, but I never heard of Jasonic.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Dude who the hell would want to draw something a 5 year old could draw,post it on internet,do it a couple of times more and troll a forum?
> This guy is batshit insane.



Sure they aren't just AUTISTIC like a certian other sonic person?XD


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 7, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh, that's chris chan, I remember people making fun of him on another forum I was on, but I never heard of Jasonic.



Not many know of him,horrible guy, he is why they have to catch a predator. 

sorry for doubleposting.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 7, 2009)

Obviously you don't understand the troll mentality.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Chis chan:
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Chris-chan (He is now off the internet it seems and two people pose as him, he got banned for making threatning vids towards people and I guess he didn't come back =/, but he will always be well known)
> 
> Jasonic
> ...


 
I just read those links.
This is so fucking funny,i don't think i've ever laughed harder at 4:52 am in the morning. x3


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2009)

oh no not Trolls

Trolls makem e so ANGRYYY

  

theyd better not mess up ym pag eor i will kick there asses!!!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Aden said:


> oh no not Trolls
> 
> Trolls makem e so ANGRYYY
> 
> ...


 
Saying that will only attract them!! Shhh!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

*<CONTAINS NSFW LINKS>

Issue #0*

Super Sonic accidentally a Pikachu and somehow shits out Sonichu and Rosechu. The two meet and immediately fall in OMG TRUE LOVE. Back in CWCville, Sonichu fights Naitsirhc, who has kidnapped Rosechu (totally original, amirite?) but easily kicks his ass because he's a _Pokemon_-playing faggot...just like Chris-chan himself. 
*Issue #1*

Naitsirch, Dr. Eggman, and Giovanni create a Sonichu clone for no good reason, but some dumbfuck scientist spills cherry cola on it and turns it into a nigger. Blachu/Black Sonichu/whatever is sent on a mission to kidnap Rosechu, succeeds at first, then predictably gets his ass kicked when Sonic and his faggot knock-off Sonichu decide to team up. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is actually what the sonic guy has put in his comics and is making up.
I'm laughing my guts out. x3


----------



## Attaman (Sep 7, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> Obviously you don't understand the troll mentality.


  I do believe one needs to look on FAF more often.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Dude if you read the issues this guy has been posting you will be laughing your guts out.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 7, 2009)

OMIGAWD HATURS IS TROLLIN MY FA, AND ITS TAKING THE MODS MORE THAN TWO SECONDS TO GET RID OF THEM.

*cut cut cut cut*

Why is life so unfair! :sad:


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> OMIGAWD HATURS IS TROLLIN MY FA, AND ITS TAKING THE MODS MORE THAN TWO SECONDS TO GET RID OF THEM.
> 
> *cut cut cut cut*
> 
> Why is life so unfair! :sad:


 
Because the Mods are being trolled by the trolls that trolled the trolling. o.-


----------



## Aurali (Sep 7, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> OMIGAWD HATURS IS TROLLIN MY FA, AND ITS TAKING THE MODS MORE THAN TWO SECONDS TO GET RID OF THEM.
> 
> *cut cut cut cut*
> 
> Why is life so unfair! :sad:



From what I gather, there really isn't enough (active) admins on the main site to handle all the complaints and issues.


----------



## yoshi000 (Sep 7, 2009)

I remember C.C on Ed, but not the other guy. 

"Top 10% of DA" BS. Haha haha. Anyway, who's this other guy about some fat fur?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Some sonic guy,not sure.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 7, 2009)

oh no do I have to stand on a chair and start _SHRIEKING!!!??_


----------



## rednec0 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, I never really payed attention to the whole chris-chan thing until I actually READ the article. This guy belongs in a mental clinic period D:


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

I haven't noticed any trolls at all, and I've never once been trolled here or anywhere else. You guys must be doing something wrong :V .


----------



## Bacu (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh u guize


----------



## TehSean (Sep 8, 2009)

...what trolls?


----------



## Lewi (Sep 8, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> People are actually offended by "Yiff in hell" comments?


  Exactly. I get told to Yiff in hell by some of my school freinds, and I'm fine with it ^-^


----------



## krisCrash (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Dude who the hell would want to draw something a 5 year old could draw,post it on internet,do it a couple of times more and troll a forum?


Plenty of furries fill these first criteria


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

Trolls? On _FurAffinity?_ How utterly absurd!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 8, 2009)

TehSean said:


> ...what trolls?




If people take offense to someone, they flail about and scream "troll" like it's a dying fad (which I hope it is).


----------



## Uro (Sep 8, 2009)

I've seen chris chan in person, he lives 2 hours north of me.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Uro said:


> I've seen chris chan in person, he lives 2 hours north of me.


 
After what i read,you must be scarred for life.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 8, 2009)

Many of the furries on the internet and Furaffinity need to grow thicker skin and not let petty shit like "Yiff in hell" comments get to them.

OP, there is a solution to trolls...you ignore any and all of their attempts to mock you. Just report their stupid asses as others have said.

What would be nice is to full blanket proxy ban with no exceptions, but that will never happen due to "collateral damage" as the devs have said.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Sep 8, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Many of the furries on the internet and Furaffinity need to grow thicker skin and not let petty shit like "Yiff in hell" comments get to them.


I have a better solution. These people who complain should be removed from furaffinity. Trolls lose interest when there is nobody they can successfully troll.

Stop the trolling at the source!


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 8, 2009)

We can't ignore them why?


----------



## rednec0 (Sep 8, 2009)

"Yiff in Hell" isn't so much of an insult but more of an annoyance; that phrase is as old as dirt.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Submit a trouble ticket when you find a troll.


----------



## TehSean (Sep 8, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> We can't ignore them why?



Because if you don't ignore them, then they'll prey on your sensitive feelings and emotions and need to defend the honor of a bunch of made-up fantasy you invest a lot of sentiment into.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 8, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Because if you don't ignore them, then they'll prey on your sensitive feelings and emotions and need to defend the honor of a bunch of made-up fantasy you invest a lot of sentiment into.



Teh normies iz making fun of me!!!1111oneone :roll:


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

Ash-Fox said:


> I have a better solution. These people who complain should be removed from furaffinity. Trolls lose interest when there is nobody they can successfully troll.
> 
> Stop the trolling at the source!



This is the best idea :V .


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

rednec0 said:


> Due to the recent flooding of submissions, hateful comments, etc wouldn't be wise to lock-out registration for at least 24 hours?



That and or put at least one more admin in charge, I've been trying to be an admin for a couple of months now. Poor Dragoneer...such an awesome human being...having all sorts of trolling assholes get on his site like this.


----------



## Hir (Sep 8, 2009)

They're useless and unsuccessful trolls. Ignore them.


Actually they're probably are successful if you're making topics about how much you hate them.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> They're useless and unsuccessful trolls. Ignore them.
> 
> 
> Actually they're probably are successful if you're making topics about how much you hate them.



Seconed this.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty4bLUifoaw
> 
> THE FUCKING BEST.



I lol'd at his anger.

Jesus, how a bad temper.


----------



## tsawolf (Sep 9, 2009)

Closed at request of OP.


----------

